# Wills Creek



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Monday.. Saugeyes,Kept 2 eaters, threw 2 back, lost 6 crankin them up the wall. Had on 7 fish that got off that I never was able to see what they were. Lost a real nice smallie and 2 carp that straightened out my hooks.
Where can I get one of those spillway nets? I like that place


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

make one from a standard net  
that's what we've always done.
sounds like they're moving in over there.
if you see a a guy over there with one,ask him to show it to you.he's probably my cousin.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You just need a partner. Fish opposite the road side, and when you hook a fish, send him down the rocks after it.  We used a net as well sometimes, but I have no idea where to get one these days.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

No one ever wants to go! I quit asking  The 7 that I lost were all keepers, but ya know what..I had a blast anyways, just me and Shadow, the Chocolate Lab. He never says no to going fishing...even Buckeye Lake on the ice!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mabe i'll go over and help you sometime.but you get to climb down the rocks


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

To have some company once in awhile. Swolllengoat has put up with me a couple times, hate to wear out a welcome on one guy


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Mushroomman, let me know when you are heading over. I will try to go down. I haven't been there for a while, but will go down the rocks for anyone when I am there. Even with the bummed knee. hahaha! I usually bring my Boxer with me, so maybe they would have a partner to play with too

I have also thought of making a net for the wall. I usually bring a step ladder with me and set it at the end of the wall. Then I fight fish to the end and climb down the ladder and continue the fight down to the waters edge. If no ladder, I just slide down the wall though.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

mushroomman said:


> Where can I get one of those spillway nets? I like that place


 On the ocean piers they often use a hoop style net. I don't know if that is what you are referring to by spillway net or not. Anyway, perhaps the best place to find one of those is from a bait & tackle shop website for one of the ocean areas. I have seen them bring some big fish up on those hoops so I would imagine they would work great.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I found this one on a quick search. Click on the picture to go to their web site.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I may have to own one of those.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm planning on fishing it tomorrow morning. Still no net but going anyways 
Anyone else shows up I'll be there fishing...may have Shadow the Lab along.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I got 'em!! 2 18" saugeye, 1 14" saugeye, 3 big Drum and 2 big Carp.
The saugeyes are in the freezer


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Be there in the AM, fish till I'm tired


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Mushroomman, If you dont mind me asking . but what do you use for bait? I used to go there alot but never catch anything but cats. I stopped going cause it was to far to drive and never get any fish.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

RiverWader said:


> Mushroomman, If you dont mind me asking . but what do you use for bait? I used to go there alot but never catch anything but cats. I stopped going cause it was to far to drive and never get any fish.


 I know you asked mushroomman, but I figured I would chime in a little in case he didn't see this. We have done well there on the normal jig and grub. Minnows under bobber also works well. You might even get into some crappie with minnies too! Crankbaits work of course too. Basically use what you do everywhere else. You can't expect fish all the time. Sometimes they are in there more than others. I do most of my fishing down there with jig/grub. Cheaper than snagging up cranks.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The saugeye bite is better at times. Usually, some say anytime, that we have rain and the water is up the bite is on. There is a website that you can go to for the outflow rate. I really don't concern myself with that, if I have a chance to go fishing I go! I have stumbled upon something over there that seems to work well for me and it's more of a method than a specific lure. I'd be glad to show anyone but I sure can't explain it here. 
I'll be the guy with the Chocolate Lab. Shadow, he'd love to meet a female


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

on my way home from Northeast Ohio. I had the wife and kids along so I only fished about 20 minutes. I caught 2 saugeye 14 and 16 inch. Both went back in as I didn't feel like cleaning fish tonight. I would've stayed longer but I heard nothing but whining for even stopping in the first place...not from the kids.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

mushroomman said:


> but I heard nothing but whining for even stopping in the first place...not from the kids.


 That's a bummer.....especially when they were hitting that quick  

It is funny though


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

she was cold and had to potty  
Now if we would have been shopping the clothing clearance at some store...there would have been no problem. That'll be my opportunity to get even  Yeah I'm rotten that way...paybacks!!


----------

